# 1/2 ton for plowing ?



## ramrod98 (Nov 5, 2002)

hi guys, 
Thinking of giving in and buying a new truck. I just can not believe the prices of them.
I was quoted 40,200 for an f250 with a western plow already on it. with incentives it came down to 37,000. This was just a plain jane truck(lowest package xl). So i was wondering if it is possible or practical to buy a f150 and be able to plow with it ok or not. I am doing 20-25 driveways in the winter. I can get an f150 cheaper.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Can't put plows on the new F150's due to the electronic power steering set up. Do a search to read more about it. Find a good used truck, new truck prices are out of control.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

ramrod98;1276435 said:


> hi guys,
> Thinking of giving in and buying a new truck. I just can not believe the prices of them.
> I was quoted 40,200 for an f250 with a western plow already on it. with incentives it came down to 37,000. This was just a plain jane truck(lowest package xl). So i was wondering if it is possible or practical to buy a f150 and be able to plow with it ok or not. I am doing 20-25 driveways in the winter. I can get an f150 cheaper.


I'm with ZR, there are TONs of used F250's out there. Plus you should be able to get $10k off sticker with rebates and dealer "discounts". Same goes for Dodge/Chevy's as well.

But if your going to be plowing, I'd go with something a year or two old, but I'd stick with a 2500 or larger if you doing 20-25 drives


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

You can get it done with a half ton, but you'd be much better off with a 3/4 ton. That little half ton will just be always asked to do more than it wants. Believe it or not, I find that residental drives are much more taxing on a truck then commercial lots. Spend the smart money on a truck designed to take a little more abuse.


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

ZR is exactly right. There is a big module right underneath the truck mounted to the steering rack and you will NOT want to have that hit by snow or huge amounts of snow built up on that computer from plowing. I would definately not plow with a 2011 f150.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't even think the manufacturers are making mounts for them......unless something has changed in the last month. Trucks get more like cars and get more expensive, go figure


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have always plowed with Ford F-150's, I have never, "knock on wood" got stuck or had any problems with them. Even pulled out our Chevy HD's and 1 Tons with no trouble. I think alot of it is how u drive/handle the vehicle and keeping up on maintenance on them.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

mchur01;1276999 said:


> I have always plowed with Ford F-150's, I have never, "knock on wood" got stuck or had any problems with them. Even pulled out our Chevy HD's and 1 Tons with no trouble. I think alot of it is how u drive/handle the vehicle and keeping up on maintenance on them.


Although I have no doubt in what you've stated, the world has changed. As has already been stated, Ford doesn't even offer a Plow Prep Package for the F-150 nor do they endorse plowing with one. (Translation: Voided warranty if you plow.) Backing this up is the fact that no reputable plow manufacturer even offers a plow for the new F-150's - for the same reason.

I drive a 2010 F-150. I plow with an F-350. There's a reason for that.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

RacingZR;1276438 said:


> Can't put plows on the new F150's due to the electronic power steering set up. Do a search to read more about it. Find a good used truck, new truck prices are out of control.





KSikkema;1276820 said:



> ZR is exactly right. There is a big module right underneath the truck mounted to the steering rack and you will NOT want to have that hit by snow or huge amounts of snow built up on that computer from plowing. I would definately not plow with a 2011 f150.


These guys are right a snow build up can cause the truck to die.

Keep in mind its not Ford doing this its the EPA. Trucks have to meet certain MPG ratings when they are low GVWR. So they have to keep finding ways to lighten truck and get better MPG. The F150 plow market is not large enough to justify huge changes. The f150 work truck/ grocery carrier is.

Before you all bash for being a Dodge owner and trolling. I love the look of the new Fords f150 and Super Dutys and I may soon get out of plowing. But wouldnt mind having a small7.6 on a half ton just for some extra cash if it doesnt conflict with work. And I would buy a F150 but would want the Snowplow package. The Dodge looks is starting to look old and tired to me.


----------

